# panic attacks and IBS



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

I just had a pretty bad panic attack and it came on because I got myself so worked up about having a bowel movement I have IBSc so i literally obsess about when my next bowel movement its going to be. Its been 2 days of passing very little amounts of stool. The panic attack has faded but Im really tired now. I cant believe I can have a panic attack over going to the bathroom whats wrong with me I feel like Im going crazy. Im anxious all the time but these panic attacks scare me. My heart races i took it and it was over 100 I feel sick, dizzy and just extremely afraid. I take xanax as needed and I did take on whcih seems to help it pass quicker but what do i tell my co worker when they ask me whats wrong do i tell them oh im having a panic attack because I cant poop? I hate this so much I know ive said it before but i feel like this is consuming me and taking over my life.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I started having them a couple of months back. It started out of nowhere. I have more D than C but ironically it was the C that was causing me the most problems. Every time I went somewhere, even to the local shop I couldn't breathe, my legs would shake, heart would race and I'd feel like I was going to pass out. It was truly awful and just like you it was about needing to poop in a public loo! I went to my doctor about it and he's put me on Lexapro, I've been on it for a month and so far so good. I haven't had another panic attack and I can go places again (within reason). After spending nearly 5 months at home not going anywhere at all it's so nice to feel like I can go up to the shop to get dinner again without a panic attack coming on. Anyway, maybe go to your doctor about it and see what he/she can do. You have my sympathy, I know exactly how you are feeling!


----------

